# Sharing some work (a tad NSFW)....



## aziza (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello my lovelies! 

I don't believe that I've shared any of my work with my Specktra buddies. I am such a beginner compared to many other artists...so be gentle with me 





Click to enlarge the photo...

1st shoot: 

I was sooooo nervous! My intent was to do clean beauty. Well that didnt happen lol. I had trouble matching the foundation too!





2nd: 
I was so proud of myself!....and then I got the finished image. The 'tog PS'ed the picture to oblivion and then there were the color issues. Her face matched her chest perfectly but when I recieved the photo it looked like this. And I should have paid more attention to her brows.Ah...it happens. I thought the lip and cheek were lovely though.  






Favoritest:

This shoot was fun! I worked my butt off too! Looking at the image now I see that her brows needed more work and I should have used some falsies. Maybe a little more color on her lips?





Latest:

This was actually done with another makeup artist who is actually a fellow Specktrette! ( Thank you BabyGirl09!) It took took a loooong time and I actually had to leave when he started shooting but BabyGirl stayed behind to do the touchups. I think the photo is beautiful. In retrospect I would have like to have slicked her hair back instead of the frizzy bun.





Right now my focus is on building a clean commercial book with more diversity. I also want to take some workshops on makeup for film. Another goal is to start networking and testing in _earnest_ with photographers and other industry pros. I'll be updating this thread so keep an eye out!


----------



## Isabel101 (Jan 15, 2009)

You did a great job! Beautiful work!


----------



## aziza (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isabel101* 

 
_You did a great job! Beautiful work!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 21, 2009)

oh my gosh! so great ! youre on model mayhem right? cuz i recognize the 2nd pictures. Well I think you did an awesome job! I was goign to ask you about mixing foundations and what your insight was  (i just posted a new thread before i got to yours hahaha). And I actually think that the second oneis just right i like her lips and everything. And I'm loving the black eye in the first look. Did you use your cinema secrets cream foundaiton in these looks and mix them with a  spatula?


----------



## aziza (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks girl! I am on MM. I actually mixed RCMA & Face Atelier for these right here. The colors that are in the RCMA palette that I have are very red toned...too red to be used on their own most of the time. The Face Atelier foundations run very yellow. I mixed a mint corrector (to help correct for the red in the RCMA), a lighter yellowy Face Atelier shade (also helps correct), and a darker RCMA shade to get the right shade for the last model. 

The Cinema Secrets palette I have are already very warm so I usually don't have to correct for the redness


----------

